# Predict the Mavs record for March 2007 - Win 5 Billion eBucks



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*WIN 5 BILLION eBUCKS FROM THE DALLAS MAVERICKS FORUM*
​  This month, everyone is welcome to try to predict the record for the Mavericks. 
You'll have to list, game by game, whether you feel the Mavs will win or lose each individual game in that particular month.

 Mavs schedule for March 2007:
Mar. 1st vs CLE
Mar. 3rd vs ORL
Mar. 6th vs NJN
Mar. 11th vs LAL
Mar. 12th vs GSW
Mar. 14th vs PHX
Mar. 16th vs BOS
Mar. 18th vs DET
Mar. 20th vs NYN
Mar. 21st vs CLE
Mar. 23rd vs BOS
Mar. 25th vs ATL
Mar. 27th vs NOK
Mar. 28th vs MIL
Mar. 30th vs NYN <table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>
</td> <td>
</td></tr></tbody></table>Just re-post the March schedule with a *W* or *L* next to each game. ​  
I'm not going to participate. Winner of the game is the person who comes closest to predicting the record for the Mavs during March 2007. Winner will receieve *5 BILLION eBucks*.

*Additional Rules*
This game is graded on accuracy of chosing the outcome of each individual game, not if you happen to get the actual record for the Mavs in the month of March '07 correctly. 

Entries *MUST BE ENTERED HERE BEFORE TIP-OFF OF THE FIRST MAVS' GAME IN MARCH 2007!* 

That would be by 7:30pm on the night of March 1st (_before the Mavs tip off vs Cleveland_). 

In case of a tie breaker, each winner will receive 5,000,000,000 eBucks.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

100%.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Mar. 1st vs CLE win
Mar. 3rd vs ORL win
Mar. 6th vs NJN- win
Mar. 11th vs LAL- win
Mar. 12th vs GSW- win
Mar. 14th vs PHX- win
Mar. 16th vs BOS- win
Mar. 18th vs DET- win
Mar. 20th vs NYN- win
Mar. 21st vs CLE- win
Mar. 23rd vs BOS- win
Mar. 25th vs ATL-win
Mar. 27th vs NOK- win
Mar. 28th vs MIL- win
Mar. 30th vs NYN - win


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Mavs schedule for March 2007:
Mar. 1st vs CLE W
Mar. 3rd vs ORL W
Mar. 6th vs NJN W
Mar. 11th vs LAL W
Mar. 12th vs GSW L
Mar. 14th vs PHX W
Mar. 16th vs BOS W
Mar. 18th vs DET L
Mar. 20th vs NYN W
Mar. 21st vs CLE L
Mar. 23rd vs BOS W
Mar. 25th vs ATL W
Mar. 27th vs NOK W
Mar. 28th vs MIL W
Mar. 30th vs NYN W

12-3 I think the Mavs can beat all these teams, but I think they're gonna be tired


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mar. 1st vs CLE *W*
Mar. 3rd vs ORL *W*
Mar. 6th vs NJN *W*
Mar. 11th vs LAL *W*
Mar. 12th vs GSW *W*
Mar. 14th vs PHX *W*
Mar. 16th vs BOS *W*
Mar. 18th vs DET *W*
Mar. 20th vs NYN *W*
Mar. 21st vs CLE *L*
Mar. 23rd vs BOS *W*
Mar. 25th vs ATL *W*
Mar. 27th vs NOK *W*
Mar. 28th vs MIL *W*
Mar. 30th vs NYN *W*


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs schedule for March 2007:
Mar. 1st vs CLE W
Mar. 3rd vs ORL W
Mar. 6th vs NJN W
Mar. 11th vs LAL W
Mar. 12th vs GSW W
Mar. 14th vs PHX W
Mar. 16th vs BOS W
Mar. 18th vs DET L
Mar. 20th vs NYN W
Mar. 21st vs CLE W
Mar. 23rd vs BOS W
Mar. 25th vs ATL W
Mar. 27th vs NOK W
Mar. 28th vs MIL W
Mar. 30th vs NYN W

14-1


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mar. 1st vs CLE W
Mar. 3rd vs ORL W
Mar. 6th vs NJN W
Mar. 11th *AT* LAL L
Mar. 12th *AT* GSW W
Mar. 14th vs PHX L
Mar. 16th vs BOS W
Mar. 18th *AT* DET W
Mar. 20th *AT* NYN W
Mar. 21st *AT* CLE W
Mar. 23rd *AT* BOS W
Mar. 25th *AT* ATL W
Mar. 27th *AT* NOK W
Mar. 28th vs MIL W
Mar. 30th vs NYN W

13-2


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mar. 1st vs CLE W
Mar. 3rd vs ORL W
Mar. 6th vs NJN W
Mar. 11th *AT* LAL W
Mar. 12th *AT* GSW W (I initially had a "L" here, but GSW will be on b2b as well.)
Mar. 14th vs PHX W (biggest game in the home stretch.)
Mar. 16th vs BOS W
Mar. 18th *AT* DET W (I don't see Dallas getting swept by the Pistons.)
Mar. 20th *AT* NYN W
Mar. 21st *AT* CLE W
Mar. 23rd *AT* BOS W
Mar. 25th *AT* ATL W
Mar. 27th *AT* NOK W
Mar. 28th vs MIL W
Mar. 30th vs NYN W

15-0

People will think my homer goggles are clouding my vision, but I really can't see a loss any where. I am sure Dallas will drop a game or two somewhere in there, but match-up wise there should be nothing but W's.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

15-0


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> People will think my homer goggles are clouding my vision, but I really can't see a loss any where. I am sure Dallas will drop a game or two somewhere in there, but match-up wise there should be nothing but W's.



I was gonna put 15-0 also but then I realised that would put the Mavs on a 28 game winning streak...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'll keep handing out eCash like it's candy if the Mavs keep this up..........


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I was gonna put 15-0 also but then I realised that would put the Mavs on a 28 game winning streak...


I think the law of averages catches up with teams, if injuries and travel don't. The 72-10 Bulls of '96 had 18 and 13 game streaks, but something has to catch up with you - the season's just that way. That's why I said 13-2, not that we can't beat the Lakers and Suns, it's just that the force may be with them. :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I think the law of averages catches up with teams, if injuries and travel don't. The 72-10 Bulls of '96 had 18 and 13 game streaks, but something has to catch up with you - the season's just that way. That's why I said 13-2, not that we can't beat the Lakers and Suns, it's just that the force may be with them. :whoknows:


The force is with US.

That's just *gas* with them.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

xray said:


> I think the law of averages catches up with teams, if injuries and travel don't. The 72-10 Bulls of '96 had 18 and 13 game streaks, but something has to catch up with you - the season's just that way. That's why I said 13-2, not that we can't beat the Lakers and Suns, it's just that the force may be with them. :whoknows:


Your homer goggles seem to have some smudges on them.... clean them up and get on the 15-0 bandwagon.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Your homer goggles seem to have some smudges on them.... clean them up and get on the 15-0 bandwagon.


Yeah! Clean those things up!

BTW, Devean George is coming back soon too. Now I see 20-0 in March. :biggrin:









p.s. Yes, I do realize there are only 15 games in March. lol...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Yeah! Clean those things up! lol...


Those aren't smudges, the optometrist tells me...:no:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Those aren't smudges, the optometrist tells me...:no:


ummm... do we REALLY need to know what's in your eyes?




:joke:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Mar. 1st vs CLE W
Mar. 3rd vs ORL W
Mar. 6th vs NJN W
Mar. 11th *AT* LAL W
Mar. 12th *AT* GSW W
Mar. 14th vs PHX W
Mar. 16th vs BOS W
Mar. 18th *AT* DET L
Mar. 20th *AT* NYN W
Mar. 21st *AT* CLE W
Mar. 23rd *AT* BOS W
Mar. 25th *AT* ATL W
Mar. 27th *AT* NOK W
Mar. 28th vs MIL W
Mar. 30th vs NYN W


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

xray said:


> Mar. 1st vs CLE W
> Mar. 3rd vs ORL W
> Mar. 6th vs NJN W
> Mar. 11th *AT* LAL L
> ...


Closest so far...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You and everybody guessing 15-0, like myself!

LOL... I only missed 2 games too. :lol:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

xray said:


> Closest so far...


I feel Im the closest so far.. I predicted the loss to Golden State, no body else did that. BAM! Im good, lol


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Isn't it time to pay up?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

xray said:


> Mar. 1st vs CLE W *Correct*
> Mar. 3rd vs ORL W *Correct*
> Mar. 6th vs NJN W *Correct*
> Mar. 11th *AT* LAL L *Wrong*
> ...


I've got 2 incorrect, anybody match that? Outside of the 15-0 undefeated battle cry...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

melo4life said:


> Mar. 1st vs CLE W
> Mar. 3rd vs ORL W
> Mar. 6th vs NJN W
> Mar. 11th *AT* LAL W
> ...


3 Incorrect.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Mavs schedule for March 2007:
> Mar. 1st vs CLE W
> Mar. 3rd vs ORL W
> Mar. 6th vs NJN W
> ...


3 incorrect.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> Mavs schedule for March 2007:
> Mar. 1st vs CLE W
> Mar. 3rd vs ORL W
> Mar. 6th vs NJN W
> ...


3 incorrect.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I feel I have at least a class-action lawsuit on my hands...:sadbanana:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Completely forgot about this. 

Was xray the overall winner?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Completely forgot about this.
> 
> Was xray the overall winner?


A few picked 15-0, which is also 2 off...but I was the only one to pick two losses, and one of those was correctly nailed. :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I predicted 15-0.... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I predicted 15-0.... :biggrin:


...and you were wrong.

I predicted 13-2, and I was right. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Winner is paid!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Winner is paid!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> *This game is graded on accuracy of chosing the outcome of each individual game, not if you happen to get the actual record for the Mavs in the month of March '07 correctly.*


You get 2 right, and I get 2 right as well.....

.... I guess you could use the points more than me. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Jet said:


> Mavs schedule for March 2007:
> Mar. 1st vs CLE W Correct
> Mar. 3rd vs ORL W Correct
> Mar. 6th vs NJN W Correct
> ...


I missed 3.. but I was the only one to predict the loss to the Warriors.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I spent two days in court this week for jury duty, and they're going to send me a check for $46. :thumbdown: 

I deserve this. :yes:



edwardcyh said:


> You get 2 right, and I get 2 right as well.....


I got the record right - tiebreaker.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Spend that $46 wisely.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

$46! Wow... for two days work!

Are you allowed to discuss the case now? lol...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Are you allowed to discuss the case now? lol...


Yeah, I forgot to lay it out in the OT.

This dude and his disfunctional family were having a cookout, and everybody was drunk. He gets into a fight/wrestling match in the kitchen with a mystery guy.

His mom comes in from outside, and breaks up the fight. The police report (and the State) alleged that he was angered at his mom and busted her in the face :boxing: . One of the cops on the scene testified to us that when they responded to the 911, they found this:

Defendant's dad was sitting in the living room, drunk and had pissed on himself; mom also sitting in living room, face covered in blood and a little scratched up on her arms; and the defendent was found in the bathroom sitting on the toilet, pants around his ankles - they trained their guns on him. :lol: 

Everybody was trashed - my words, but you get the point. 

The problem was that the cop testified like I said, Mom changed her tune and said the "mystery" guy accidently elbowed her when she pulled them apart - and the convenient "I tripped over the wood pile" excuse :none: ; and no one else showed up to court. The girl that called 911 had a C section Sunday - the day before the court date  - and the mystery guy was never indentified or located. 

After listening to the BS for a couple of hours - the judge came in and pronounced it horse****, we were done.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

All that in TWO DAYS?!?!?!?!

The state was trying the guy for what? Aggravated assault on his mom when he was trashed?!?!?!

That's clearly good tax dollars well spent!

One last question, this is Collin County court, right? THAT MEANS *MY* TAX DOLLARS!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> All that in TWO DAYS?!?!?!?!
> 
> The state was trying the guy for what? Aggravated assault on his mom when he was trashed?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Denton County...low grade assault, they explained that it doesn't happen that way very often, but when a witness takes an oath and then their character shows through...

...what do you do? I'm on salary, so I got paid. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Denton County...
> 
> so I got paid. :biggrin:


Then you got some of your tax dollars back!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Then you got some of your tax dollars back!


I understand some salaried employees are required to turn over their juror compensation to their employers...

...don't ask, don't tell; I need it more than they do. :biggrin:


----------

